# Wilton 1208 8" drill press quick action vise



## marcaap (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi all,
I just received a Wilton 8" quick action drill press vise # 1208.  Unfortunately the vise will not lock into position or clamp.  After turning it over, I can't see what the cam should be engaging onto.  It appears that I may missing a part.  I've done due diligence searching online, but cannot find a diagram which indicates the clamping mechanism.  Would anyone happen to have this model and if so, would you be willing to take a picture of the underside, especially where the clamping mechanism is located.



Many thanks
Paul


----------



## mikey (Jul 5, 2017)

The diagram from ereplacement parts shows little. You might consider contacting Wilton.


----------



## hman (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't have one of these, but have used them previously.  One suggestion (and please don't take this as criticism) - Did you have something in the jaws when you tried to lock the vise?  I found out when playing with one that without any "resistance," the moving jaw will not really lock.


----------



## marcaap (Jul 5, 2017)

Mikey,
I contacted Wilton, who sent me to Jet.  I then contacted Jet and asked for a parts diagram, which they did email, but it's of little use and doesn't indicate any of the locking mechanism.

hman,
No offense taken.  I did try your suggestion, but unfortunately it still doesn't lock.  What I'm seeing is the cam lever, but nothing connecting from the cam to the shaft, hence, no way for it to lock.  It's almost as if it were not put in from the factory.


----------



## carlquib (Jul 6, 2017)

Should be a tab on the rod with a spring behind it that the cam acts on. 

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 7, 2017)

Did you try adjusting the thumb screw to see if it does anything to make it put more pressure ? They do have adjustments even the heinrich vises have adjustments as good as they are. I have a couple of there products 4" machine vise and there drill centering v block fixture.


----------



## marcaap (Jul 7, 2017)

carlquib,
I agree, there should be some sort of tab to engage the rod.  

SilverBullet,
The spring is there and the adjustment screw is there, but there's no tab or locking mechanism on the rod.  In other words, there's nothing contacting the rod at all. It really seems that something is missing.  If I could just find a picture of one, then I could make my own.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 7, 2017)

I think they have a warranty on them . My heinrich vices the cam is hidden in the casting did you pull the handle and rod out .I've never had a problem or reason to take mine apart but you may have too. There may be a missing part but if it don't show on the breakdown something screwy going on.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the part with the spring is the let off from the cam . The cam is enclosed in the casting it may just need oiling they work on a hydraulic principal. Is there any sign of the action being taken apart? If it were mine I'd try oil and then a teardown if no results.. if we're able I'd say ship it to me and I'd look at it to fix and send back . Just for shipping.


----------

